# Experience with Pitt's and Spitt's smoker



## freiesleben (Jul 30, 2015)

Dear all,

I am considering buying an off-set smoker and have been looking at Pitt's & Spitt's smokers which are produced in Houston(I live in Houston). Anyone who have experience with these and maybe can share some pictures as well, is it best to buy one which is not in stainless steel, as the steel might get discolored, or is that better anyway. Or do any recommend other in the same price range. 

I currently have a WSM 18.5inch, but would like to have another smoker to get a better surface, as the space on a WSM is a bit limited, at least on a 18.5 inch.

Hope to have a little feedback :)

Soren..


----------



## jcollins (Jul 30, 2015)

As long as there is no smoke leaking around the edges the SS shouldnt discolor or you could always just get a bigger WSM.....but i looked them up and those are some nice looking rigs.


----------



## freiesleben (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Jcollins, 

You are right, that could be an idea to re-seal it. 

But yeah, I might get a bigger smoker, but another one instead of one more Weber.


----------



## jcollins (Jul 30, 2015)

Stainless does not rust it will discolor or fade over time more so if you keep it out in the weather.the lid to my char-broil gasser is SS and its discolored from pollen and the front of the lid is black where i was seasoning CI in it and it caught fire and i didnt realize it but alot of it can be cleaned up if i tried hard enough.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2015)

The nice thing about Stainless Steel is No rust removal and repainting every few seasons. The firebox is the first to go, then the rest of the pit. If you have the tools, ability and Youth on your side, painted steel is fine. If you got the $$$$, go for durability with SS. Wiping with SS Cleaner is way easier than the above...JJ 

BTW...I don't see no Prices? But then again, " If you got to know the Price, you probably can't afford it! "


----------



## freiesleben (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks guys for the comments.

ChefJimmy J: For the stainless steel offset smoker it starts at around 2k, so they are not cheap, but then they are SS:)


----------

